# Facebook shut down.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Anybody else notice social media sites down. Fox news had report of numerous sites/apps shut down as protests grow over joey's vaccine mandate. People getting fired or laid off without pay for not conforming.


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

I've noticed that today. It does make one wonder


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Nope. I quit FB last year. It's just one large echo chamber time waster.

Godspeed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree and don't like the politics of FB but it's how I make my living, buying and selling. So it's possibly costing me money today.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A bit of info on the outage: Facebook.com Is for Sale as Worldwide Outage, Whistleblower, and Massive User Data Breach Collide in Perfect Storm ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily

Supposedly, some back end big boys have been screwing with the registration data for the sites, with a claim that the Dynamic Name Service entries have been deleted. This is a tough claim to prove, since DNS servers exist all over the internet, with just about every service provider hosting their own.
Yet users from all over the world are reporting outages.
This all comes on the heels of a revelation that the site's 1.5 billion users may have had their data sold on hacker forums around the net.
And it all precedes a FB whistleblower who will be testifying before Congress tomorrow.

Certainly an interesting storm of events.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It's more than Facebook.
t-Mobil, Verizon, AT&T, Google, Twitter, Tik-Tok, Zoom and Amazon Web Services users have reported outages as well.

Think bigger than mere alleged Facebook shenanigans. Think bigger.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

https://downdetector.com/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya' know, if you find an old junked out car you take register of the automobile and build yourself a better model.

Ergo, if some intelligent "players" find a 'channel' in which to play, why, who would mind that?

Oh, we might have to call this new game "Fartbook," but then, isn't that what we have always called it before?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's more than Facebook.
> t-Mobil, Verizon, AT&T, Google, Twitter, Tik-Tok, Zoom and Amazon Web Services users have reported outages as well.
> 
> Think bigger than mere alleged Facebook shenanigans. Think bigger.


I haven't seen evidence of any widespread outages with the other sites mentioned.
Just checked now, Google, Twitter, AT&T, Verizon, T-Mobil, all up and functional.
Do you have any references to widespread outages for these?

I'm not seeing evidence of bigger just yet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Not all platforms are down all over.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I think Facebook's gonna get eaten alive by congress; both sides of the aisle. They have it coming.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, I think your words of both "congress" and "coming" have a ringing for me.

As you know, I spent several years obtaining easier legal hobbyist collection of guns and knives. I think most of this work was about fifteen years from start to finish.

Perhaps there's a light shined into the darkness. Think of all the sheep-dip husbands who cheat on their wives. We should insist on "unmarried yet defiled" rights for urban painted ladies. Yikes, there must be hundreds of these girls in most of the Madison taverns, even before nightfall actually appears!

Say what you want, but there's nothing like seeing a pair of bright red painted lips in the handle-bar mirror of a stroked out Harley 74. Speaking of Harley, those clever manufacturers jacked up the rear springs of a chopper just so I could see that darling girl in the mirror wink, and promise me the world...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

After hearing some samplings from the 60 Minutes interview with this supposed "whistleblower", I'm now skeptical about anything coming out of the congressional hearing.

The woman, who will be giving testimony, is upset with Facebook for getting rid of a group she considered important to stopping "hate speech" and misinformation.
She doesn't appreciate the fact that she no longer gets to decide what is and is not acceptable on the platform. She will be arguing for the government to step in and force Facebook to do more to limit free speech.

Gonna guess this is NOT connected to the outage in any way.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

YAWN…..
No interest in social media. Was on FB about 6 month then deleted the account, it a waste of time. That was 10+ years ago 
BoF


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> YAWN…..
> No interest in social media. Was on FB about 6 month then deleted the account, it a waste of time. That was 10+ years ago
> BoF


Most people here don't use it, but that's not the reason it's discussed here.
If FB goes offline, it might be important to know why. It could be a canary in the coal mine... or somebody tripped on a network cable.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah. I get all that. To me the bigger concern if FB takes a dump is the implication to my 401k
BoF


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I haven't seen evidence of any widespread outages with the other sites mentioned.
> Just checked now, Google, Twitter, AT&T, Verizon, T-Mobil, all up and functional.
> Do you have any references to widespread outages for these?
> 
> I'm not seeing evidence of bigger just yet.


The link to the reported outages is in post #8.
That is where my information came from too, it was reported in several news outlets.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I would suspect China had something to do with this. Perhaps testing the waters, so to speak.
Keep your eyes on Taiwan. With Senile Joe in power, China may try to finally take possetion of what the have believed was theirs since the 1940's.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> A bit of info on the outage: Facebook.com Is for Sale as Worldwide Outage, Whistleblower, and Massive User Data Breach Collide in Perfect Storm ⋆ 🔔 The Liberty Daily
> 
> Supposedly, some back end big boys have been screwing with the registration data for the sites, with a claim that the Dynamic Name Service entries have been deleted. This is a tough claim to prove, since DNS servers exist all over the internet, with just about every service provider hosting their own.
> Yet users from all over the world are reporting outages.
> ...


Wow..thanks. Absorbing all that information is sorta like trying to take a cool sip of water out of a fire hose.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Anybody else notice social media sites down. Fox news had report of numerous sites/apps shut down as protests grow over joey's vaccine mandate. People getting fired or laid off without pay for not conforming.


FB shut down yesterday. It's back on.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Perhaps I do not get the "wonders" of Facebook. If I wish to contact ( ) I just create a post or dial his business phone.

I do wonder if FB serves to create yet another posting to a guy who types all day for ego issues. Is this correct, or am I on the wrong trail?


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Chipper said:


> Anybody else notice social media sites down. Fox news had report of numerous sites/apps shut down as protests grow over joey's vaccine mandate. People getting fired or laid off without pay for not conforming.


Too bad FartBook didn't shut down permanently. We'd all be better off.


----------

